# What is the RUN command to get sys info



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

what do you type in run to get system information?

i read it somewhere but cant find it, and i cant access it anywhere else since i got a slim version of xp.

I want the screen thats the microsoft NFO file with ALL the info like

x86 based pc
model 84845G chipset
Physical Memory:512 MB

like that up there.... but alot more info.... not looking for the command about system properties


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

msinfo32 

Whats a slim version of XP?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Doby said:


> msinfo32
> 
> Whats a slim version of XP?


My version on the cd is only 86 megabytes 

i guess its so slimmed down it doesnt have msinfo32 to display it didn't work x)

it installs the basics... thats it, because regular xp runs a ton of unneeded background applications, im using about 10 processes right now with msn, firefox and internet connected. It is built for gaming to tweak the most out of your machine.

not even wordpad, no programs, nothing.... and literally nothing in the registry.... ctrl alt delete doesnt even open task manager 

i was using 900 mb after the install this is what i got right now
(funny thing is i dont even have paint to make this printscreen i had to google for it)










thanks for trying anyway


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like Windows XP Home Starter edition which should only be sold as a preinstall on budget systems. My advise "Take it back and demand an OEM version"


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

w1zard7 said:


> Sounds like Windows XP Home Starter edition which should only be sold as a preinstall on budget systems. My advise "Take it back and demand an OEM version"


I have 3 genuine copys of windows xp, a copy of xp professional, Ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 as well as my modded version of xp.

they didn't sell me it


----------

